

Power is off at Internet Archive, people are keeping track of any water leaks - edward
https://twitter.com/textfiles/status/543111994677547008

======
joezydeco
What's that second picture? The entire internet, on disks, up on a shelf?

~~~
edward
Those are rack mount servers.

